# Attention class msg



## Payton (Jan 23, 2009)

I am so disappointed, I am taking a 6 week attention class with my puppy, It is so not what I expected. I did learn a few good ideas with the clicker, but this chick, just reads all her material from a sheet of paper, well heck, I can stay home and do that!! I had to ask if she could demonstrate some things to us.. WE hardly ever break out and work, and what better place to try to do a few things than class!!! 
I wish we had a better class where I am going...

Do you know of videos or cd;s that are helpful or how to build up the attention focus work... 
Thanks


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Terri Arnold's books have chapters upon chapters of teaching attention.
I just started reading them and am through the first book.
Would suggest it!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry ya got a bad class...I had a very uninspiring trainer for our lst class-but not that bad!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I;m sorry to hear your class is so bad - can you get a refund or even take the class again with a different instructor?

Two sites that have an emphasis on positive training techniques and have training books and CDs available are

www.cleanrun.com
www.dogwise.com

These sites cover how dogs learn, focus, attention, training books, how to play, how to train your dog to love his crate etc.
Good luck.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Janince Gunn just released a set of DVDs for competition obedience training. One is specifically puppy foundation stuff.


----------

